# Miter saw/stand compatability



## jstocker (Feb 1, 2011)

I just bought a Bosch 5312 and I am looking a a Delta 36-136 universal miter saw stand. The adds say that this stand fits most saws. Has anybody married these two without modifications?


----------



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

I only trust dewalt stands I have dealt with the ridgid stand but didn't like it as much as the dewalt so I went back. Hope somebody here can help. Ohh why don't you get the bosch stand for your bosch saw?


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

You can generally make a universal stand work with any saw one way or another.


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

I've got the bosch gravity rise stand for my tablesaw and it is great and indestructible.

I noticed one recently for mitre saws. I'd consider that one if the price isn't too much for you.

for my large mitre saw I have the ridgid MSUV and wouldn't buy another one of those. It's cheap junk.


----------



## Gdgarth (Jan 10, 2010)

I picked up a Ryobi miter saw stand for my Ridgid 12" saw. It's really sturdy and cheap (I paid $69). I didn't like the Ridgid stand, but this one is pretty nice.

As another poster said, you can make virtually any stand fit your saw.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

They are called "universal" for a reason. They're pretty well interchangeable with any saw. I too use the RYOBI stand for Ridgid 10" and DeWalt 10" & 12" saws. It's a decent stand for probably 1/2 the cost of the DeWalt. I considered the Ridgid MSUV mentioned above, but really wasn't impressed with the looks of it and opted not to get it (they were selling them really cheap at one time). In the end, it's really a matter of personal preference. I, for one, don't use a miter saw on a daily basis, maybe monthly for a couple of days at a time so I went more for reasonable price than anything.....


----------



## jstocker (Feb 1, 2011)

I appreciate all of the input. Just to be clear they should label the stand "Mostly Universal". The Porter Cable website does not give a list of compatible saws. Actually, they state that you might need to use plywood and drill a few holes to make your saw fit. If that's universal then I guess any stand could be a universal stand. I would love to use the Bosch stand but, I spent all of my $ on the saw. I will look into the Ryobi. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## jeffski1 (Feb 12, 2011)

i recently purchased the Ryobi miter saw stand for $79.00 at Home Depot.it appears well made especially for the occasional hobbyist like myself.my 12" Dewalt miter saw fits perfectly.i recently used it to cut about 20 2x4's for a pergola re-build.easy to set up and sturdy.
Jeff


----------

